

Pwake - Wake up call pairing - williamsharkey
https://pwake.neocities.org

======
williamsharkey
I collect contact info from individuals who want a wake up call at the same
time and pair them by geographic region so they can phone each other.

This service not automated, complicated or scalable. It uses a Google form to
collect information, which is appended to a Google spreadsheet that I have
access to. It is hosted on neocities.org, in case I wish to add informational
pages in addition to the sign-up form. I manually verify, pair and contact
participants.

My goals are modest, 100-300 users, so that the chances of finding people who
match are good. If there were more than 300 users I would not be able to
administer it manually.

Are there any changes I could make to speed adoption or increase usefulness?

